# Poison Tinct Iodine Cobalt blue



## SeanColvin (Oct 3, 2009)

This bottle is the only poison bottle I have sound so far (I am new) and it is pretty cool. Is it worth anything? sorry the picture sucks.


----------



## judu (Oct 3, 2009)

i like it, thats a pretty cool one. i havnt found any with a skull and crossbones on it yet so i would say great find!. did you dig that one?


----------



## pyshodoodle (Oct 4, 2009)

I dug one of those and was told it's worth about $50.
 Still one of my favorites!


----------



## poisons4me (Oct 4, 2009)

Looks like the smaller size, either way 90.00 - 135.00 range in undamaged condition.nice find.


----------



## SeanColvin (Oct 5, 2009)

Yea I dug it about a month ago and it was my first poison.
 I'm happy with it, and I especially love cobalt blue stuff.


----------



## Poison_Us (Oct 10, 2009)

What you have here is a KR-3.  They came in 2 sizes.  2" and 3".  They come in 4 colors. Cobalt, Cornflower, Amber and Clear.  I have never seen them in any other color than Cobalt and only a picture of a clear one.  Poisons4me was right on in the price range.  You can expect to pay more towards the upper end for the larger one and/or if they have their dobber included.
 The clear and amber issues are the most rare and are worth over $800. I would also guess to pay more for the cornflower as well as they are hardly ever seen.  Nice find!


----------

